# Can't upload *anything* to the internet



## Akiraspin (Feb 7, 2018)

This problem started a couple months ago, I honestly have no idea when it really started but I'm at a complete loss. I've tried everything, disabling firewalls, anti-virus software, The only thing left is to do a complete factory reset, which I'd rather avoid at all costs if possible. There's alot of information on this computer that I'd rather not lose. And it would take weeks if not months to back everything up to a separate computer.

Basically I can't upload *anything*
Pictures to imgur? Nope.
Videos to youtube? Nope.
Streaming video games? Nope.
I can't even share files on google drive for goodness sake.
When uploading a profile picture to steam, pictures taken from the internet give off a very strange matrix-like effect where it looks like the picture is corrupted. This is a brand new graphics card, so I doubt that's the issue. Though if I had to guess that could be one of the problems. Then again the issue only happens when I *upload* , there are no signs of it actually effecting anything else.

The only workaround I've found is by putting whatever It is I want to upload on my PHONE and then from my phone put it on the internet. But this only works for small things like pictures and such. Long videos that require editing are obviously too large for my phone to handle.

I seriously have no idea what to do, at this rate I'm just going to buy a 4 terabite harddrive and slowly put everything necessary over and wipe this computer.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Akiraspin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Akiraspin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-16-7E-65-CD-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::90e9:65f7:c1c2:35a5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 06, 2018 6:21:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 15, 2154 11:36:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 239081086
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-81-B3-47-40-16-7e-65-CD-82
50D
DNS Ser6ers . . . . . .. . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . .#: No
Qutoconfiguratio


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you able to open the picture/video from your local drive ? by double-clicking and opening the file (*not right click*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> at this rate I'm just going to buy a 4 terabite harddrive and slowly put everything necessary over and wipe this computer.


 This would be the cleanest solution and the easiest thing to do. Rather then try an patch your Windows and possibly loose data in the process.


----------



## Akiraspin (Feb 7, 2018)

If you mean can I open the file and view it normally then yes, I can.
It's only when the image/video whatever is uploaded to a site or program.
So for example if I change my steam profile picture it becomes all distorted as if the image has been corrupted. But looking at the image with my computer there are no problems.


----------



## Akiraspin (Feb 7, 2018)

Never mind, it worked for a while, so It had to have worked somewhat, but LogMeIn apparently wasn't the only problem, gonna try and tinker around some though, videos are still a no-go, but picture uploading is finally possible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*. Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt _type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing System Files.


----------

